# New to the site & new car



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, new to the site, joined to get some advice and help more than anything espically with the new car! only had her for about two weeks and washed it nearly every other day! 

Purchased a Ford Focus 2.0 TDCI and strapped on a full ST kit, will get a few pictures up when i can!

Taking a few days off work next week to do a proper detail before i hit the Ford Show next Sunday!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello :wave: start reading matey theres loads of info on here :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello there, where you from? Welcome to DW 

Clarke


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey welcome! Are you the guy off RMS with the white focus?? Tis very nice if so


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Olright matey... Welcome


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome! If you are the guy off RMS who posted the car there - it looks great!

Though the thread title was a little worrying...."Ford Focus ST-D" lol


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi gordy - where's the pics???!!


----------



## Nik Nak (May 1, 2007)

Welcome mate! Sounds like a nice motor - get ready to spend sh#t loads on buying all the stuff to look after it. Well worth it though.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Ul need more than a few days off work the speed you work at


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

see you at the ford show


----------

